# Alpacas and fleas?



## GCKRanch

Since I've been bottle feeding Darwin, my 5 week old alpaca, I suddenly have fleas in my house. Darwin must come home with me at night and sleeps in my living room. He's 20 lbs now, and I guess my question is, can I put topical flea medication on him? for cats maybe? Also, can I bathe him? He smells like a ferret burrowing in a pile of dirty socks.


----------



## ksalvagno

Frontline spray will work.


----------

